
A U.S. Hunter Paid $110,000 to Shoot a Pakistani Goat - amluto
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2019/02/14/694347077/a-u-s-hunter-paid-110-000-to-shoot-a-pakistani-goat
======
skilled
Man, this is seriously some funny shit. I bet your ass for $110,000 nowhere in
the world would it feel 'dangerous'. But, the best part, he shot the national
animal. That got me good.

Of course, it's sad seeing someone shell out that much money in exchange for
perceived fame/recognition among his peers. This sort of behavior never stems
from the need to satisfy your own needs. You want to live to tell that
"story"...

This goat, I don't care so much... but elephants, tigers, lions, etc... god
damn man! In 100 years those trophies will have long be forgotten, sitting and
rotting in some god forgotten garage in the middle of nowhere...

~~~
toomuchtodo
The funds are used for conservation and before the ownership and incentive
system was in place, there was no value placed on the animals that were
already hunted and killed. This is outrage porn, plain and simple.

> Note: Dilys Roe, a researcher with the IUCN, confirmed that "we do believe
> it is an effective program." In a briefing paper on trophy hunting, the
> organization warned of potential negative impacts from poorly managed
> programs but praised the Pakistani effort, stating that it has "led to the
> recovery and substantial increase of markhor populations."]

